# Fence line clearing



## Sekprepper (Jun 29, 2018)

Newby here. My wife and I purchased several acres. There is about 700 feet of frontage on a gravel road. This is our first attempt at “country living”. We are thrilled to clean up the existing fence line on the road, clean the property and build our home. The barbed wire fence will need to be replaced after the brush, vines, excessive trees are cleared out. We have spent many hours making the fence line look good. Obviously this hand cutting, pulling, tree thinning is a lot of work that we DO NOT want to repeat. What do others use to avoid unwanted vegetation growth on a fence line? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I use a product called Pasture Pro by Gordons. There may be something more effective and economical but I use it for lots of things including what you described. Mixes with water and I can spot spray or hook up the small broom sprayer for large areas. I have a gun and hose for the latter.

I can dial it down to apply on the lawns with a hose end sprayer and dial it up to keep the woods pushed back. I use it on fence lines, road sides and everywhere but the driveway where I want total control. 

It controls many broadleaf trouble makers without killing the grass. It's a seasonal thing for me. Good luck.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.gordonsusa.com/products/farm-homestead/pasture-pro-herbicide/


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Goats?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...................On road frontage I'd advise you to hire a fence builder to build your corners and Hbraces out of old pipe and weld them together ! Might want him to install Tposts every 10 feet as well ! This will allow you to stretch the wire yourself and tie the wire to the Tposts and corners and Hbraces !
..................My second recommendation is to use 2inch x 4 inch across the road frontage to keep ALL animals on Your property . For perimeter fencing other than road frontage I'd use Field fence , which is cheaper than 2 x 4 wire !
.................Third , you should install a hot wire or wires inset about 6 feet from you're fence to keep ALL animals from scratching their rearends on your new fence . Over time , they will push your fence over and it will become loose and look like He___! , fordy


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Mowing and burning


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

#1 Get a weed torch. 
They will be a help for many things around the property besides burning off weeds. Starting a campfire, burning a stump or lighting a cigarette.

#2 Wood ash. 
If you burn wood, lay it thick in a line below your fencing. In small amounts it is good for growing plants in acidic soil; in large amounts it will knock down vegetation.

#3 Goats. 
They are vegetation garbage disposals, and if you catch them bouncing on the roof of your car, well, see #1.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> #1 Get a weed torch.
> They will be a help for many things around the property.....or lighting a cigarette


EEK !


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

We use an off set string trimmer like - https://www.ariens.com/en-eu/lawn-products/finishing-tools/string-trimmers


----------



## Liza007 (Mar 12, 2020)

altair said:


> Goats?


Re GOATS
NEVER on road frontage. Exhaust byproducts, trash and other debris are a huge problem. Compounding the problem is there are a lot of plants that are toxic to them so you need to identify what's what.

*All-natural homemade vinegar weed killer recipe for your lawn*
*Ingredients*

Full strength vinegar
1 cup of salt
1 tablespoon of soap
Other additives may include citrus oil, bourbon, and gin.
*How to mix the ingredients*

Take one gallon of vinegar and put it in a large mixing can.
Add one cup of salt and stir gently until the salt is completely dissolved
Add one oz of liquid soap to the mixture of salt and vinegar.
Do not add water so as to retain the full strength
This natural full strength weed killer is non-selective and should be applied carefully in areas where there are good plants.

*** I add lemon oil smells better


----------



## justascout1 (Jun 4, 2019)

Liza007 said:


> *All-natural homemade vinegar weed killer recipe for your lawn*
> *Ingredients*
> 
> Full strength vinegar
> ...


That’s funny. I tried that on my thistles i can’t get rid of. I made them grow faster. They drink RoundUp like a fine whiskey. Boiling water is just a comforting warm shower.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

justascout1 said:


> That’s funny. I tried that on my thistles i can’t get rid of. I made them grow faster. They drink RoundUp like a fine whiskey. Boiling water is just a comforting warm shower.


Aye. I have better luck with physically damaging it, even if it takes several attempts. Way more work, but it's more discriminating and no chemicals added to the environment. Parsnip, thistle, loosestrife, phragmites, all manner of invasive junk. At least some of them are goat-safe.


----------



## Metalhead Homestead (May 7, 2020)

I've had good luck with 2,4-D concentrates. They go by many name brands, but all seem to work about the same.


----------



## markt1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Battery acid works instant results! 100% effective.


----------



## st0n3 (7 mo ago)

Apparently, OP posted once and left site...

I always hate that people don't seem to realize that the thicket in the fence is possibly the most valuable part of the fence!

When I string fencing... I try to go through the most thickest part of the thicket.
Keeps deer out... helps make breaking in less interesting to would be trespassers and thieves...
And... with all that brush... maintenance is generally a matter of cutting up the trees that fall on the fence... and then patching the gap.

If you can't see the fencing, it doesn't have to look nice.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

AmericanStand said:


> EEK !


If your new from the big city be very careful with anything that causes fires. Sorry have new neighbors and they are catching things on fire at least once a week


----------

